# surf for flounder



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

got these early wed. bass assasin 1/4 oz jighead


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang fine. Mind if I ask gulf or sound side?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of flounder !


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's a good mess right there.Don't stick your finger in their mouth though.One bit me so hard the other day it got stiff and was hanging strait out on my thumb! Redfish and trout aint nothing.I never bled so much from a fish bite.


----------



## GatorTrout (Jun 23, 2011)

*flounder in the surf*

so you just walk down the beach and caught those flounder by tossing a jig out into the sulf? was it on fort pickens near the pass? any info would be nice. thanks


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Gulf front. Near as I can tell the flounder seem to be coming in close, in the washouts, feet from shore, near dark, and staying there til morning. Don't seem to be there after that. Maybe the clear water, bathers, sun drive them out further during the day. Anyways...they are there. Lures, bait...all work. 

Still plenty of 8-12" Pompano and mostly eating size Whiting if you know how to fish them. Go light. Small baits. Size 4 hooks. No wire leader. Rising tide works for me for "catching".

Gulf surf very active. Get on out there.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks...I will


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*jigging flounder*

yes you bounce it on the bottom about 6" at a time. when you think you got a snag, well there is not much to snag so that snag is a flounder and you just give him a minute to take it in far enough.

i was at the last life gaurd stand before the gate to pickens


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I know a guy who fishes the gulf with a cane pole. Catches flounder and whiting mostly.


----------

